# Hiya Everyone!



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, quick n dirty: My name is Erica. I have (currently) 2 girls:

Electra ( need a more up to date photo)


and Harley
http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsetkitten/8318525116/

Oh yes, and a husband named Mark who never had cats until I came into his life and declared the cats had to like him or he wasn't staying LOL 

I stumbled across your forum by accident and thought it seemed like a pretty good place and thought I'd join in. I'm currently looking at adopting a 3rd cat(6mo or older) for us and thought that a younger cat/kitten would be easier for the girls to accept. 

Anyhow--Hi!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. What beautiful kitties you have! How old are they and how long have you had them?


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Welcome to the forum. What beautiful kitties you have! How old are they and how long have you had them?


Aww, thank you!

Electra is 3 years old and I had her from a little squirt at the shelter... she looked like this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsetkitten/4843841747/










and Harley is 4 years old, we also got her at the RSPCA in England. She looked like this when we first got her and brought her home:










She's a lot healthier now, and more at ease--although she always has one eye on the food bowl!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, I'm pretty new here as well; hopefully I'll see you around.  Electra is seriously beautiful, love her ears and eyes. And Harley's quite handsome. Keep us up to date on the newcomer when you adopt, and good luck finding a new companion.


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

struckers said:


> Welcome to the forum, I'm pretty new here as well; hopefully I'll see you around.  Electra is seriously beautiful, love her ears and eyes. And Harley's quite handsome. Keep us up to date on the newcomer when you adopt, and good luck finding a new companion.


Thank you! 
Yes, Electra is pretty (such a little trouble maker though!) and she turned into a really lovely girl. Very, very stubborn and mischievous though. And Harley is pretty in her own way, but she is so much the personality opposite of Electra. They make a good pair 

I'm going to look at a potential adoptee on Sunday, so we'll see how that goes. We had adopted a boy earlier this year but lost him to renal failure. It was a heart break and I hope that we have better luck and I'll be more vigilant about watching for it in the new kitty, and as always keeping an eye out for issues with my girls.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi! Your girls are so beautiful! <3 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful kitties! I have a little black kitty named Stephano, he is the biggest sweetheart I have ever met. Glad you found your way here, your kitties are beautiful


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

Astarael said:


> Hi! Your girls are so beautiful! <3 Welcome to the forum!


Thank you for the welcome and the compliment! :smile:




howsefrau32 said:


> Beautiful kitties! I have a little black kitty named Stephano, he is the biggest sweetheart I have ever met. Glad you found your way here, your kitties are beautiful :smile:


Aww, thanks! I have a soft spot for black cats (but you can probably tell...) :wink:


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Erica-CKW said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, Electra is pretty (such a little trouble maker though!) and she turned into a really lovely girl. Very, very stubborn and mischievous though. And Harley is pretty in her own way, but she is so much the personality opposite of Electra. They make a good pair
> 
> I'm going to look at a potential adoptee on Sunday, so we'll see how that goes. We had adopted a boy earlier this year but lost him to renal failure. It was a heart break and I hope that we have better luck and I'll be more vigilant about watching for it in the new kitty, and as always keeping an eye out for issues with my girls.


Aww, so sweet! Love black kitties! 

So sorry about losing one, I know how hard that can be. Wishing you the best with the new one and hoping you'll post pics if you decide on one.


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

struckers said:


> Aww, so sweet! Love black kitties!
> 
> So sorry about losing one, I know how hard that can be. Wishing you the best with the new one and hoping you'll post pics if you decide on one.


I appreciate that. I was really hard and to be honest I still dream about him. It was hard losing him. :-(

I ran across an ad on petfinder (yea, ok, so you don't just run across adoption ads LOL--I was looking) and I am going to meet a kitty this Sunday coming. I'm nervous and excited and I feel a bit dopey. My husband just says I should know if it's the right cat to bring home! I'll be sure to update if I do indeed take him with me.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Your kitties are so beautiful! I hope it all goes well on Sunday when you meet your potential adoptee. How exciting! Please let us know what happens. 
I a very sorry about your little one. How heartbreaking.


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your kitties are so beautiful! I hope it all goes well on Sunday when you meet your potential adoptee. How exciting! Please let us know what happens.
> I a very sorry about your little one. How heartbreaking.


Thank you very much! I wish I could take credit for my girls being so pretty--but ya know, I just feed em and love em. 

I will be sure to post on the forum. Things look like they're progressing forward so soon our adoptee will be coming home with us! Thank you for the well wishes and for the condolences. :cat


----------

